# North Cascades SD40-2 wide cab



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

After looking at the SD70 with it's nice wide cab...I wondered if I could maybe get one to fit on one of my SD40-2s. After measuring both engines ...it seemed it should work, so ordered a cab for the SD70 from Charles Ro Supply and went to work on this project. I know the SD70 is a newer engine....but I did not tell my railroad that ....so slipped it by without a problem.
Started with a Rio Grand SD40-2 and cut the cab off and did some grinding of a few ridges that needed to be cleared for the new cab to fit properly. 

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF4942.jpg

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF4953.jpg

Changed the wiring over to battery RC and added body mounted Kadee 789 couplers and filled in the coupler openings, then did a test fit to take a few pictures.


http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF4968.jpg

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/?action=view&current=DSCF4969.jpg

Now to test and see if these pictures worked

Garry NCGRR


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay...let me try a different upload and see............

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/DSCF4942.jpg


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting kitbash! looking good. 
(in your first post, you are using the wrong links..you want the one called "direct link"..in the second post, you have the correct link, but you are somehow posting it wrong..) 
here are Garry's photos: 





































I posted them using this method: 











Scot


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey...thanks...will try again

Garry


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Well...maybe this time I can get it right........will see.
After using 600 grit wet/dry paper to remove what I could I painted the cab and started on the long hood.










Then added the lighter blue


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

now that went no where at all


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/DSCF5028.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/reelroader/DSCF5029.jpg


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

last try


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

geez...had to get it right at some point


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay...onward..............sorry for the mess up!

Got the decaling done on the upper section and got it set together for photos





now time to do the lower deck 

Garry NCGRR


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Painted the fuel tank and air tanks silver to match the truck side frames....and painted the entire lower deck Navy blue and added the decals...then painted the railings and added them on





Last to do will be the weathering ...yet to come....and one more detail I have yet to make up.

And it does still run....which I was concerned about with the length of time it took to do this









Garry NCGRR
sorry for the screwed up pictures


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

nice , what did you use for paint?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

excellent! that's very cool.. 
nice paintscheme too!  
Scot


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

For painting the engine I used Krylon Navy blue from a rattle can, after priming it with a coat of Krylon Camoflage black......and the lighter blue is Polyscale Avon blue..which I air brushed. The decals I had Stan Cedarleaf make up for me.
Garry


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Now...this engine has been a REGULAR FEATURE in MLS chat. We've had a great time coaching Garry (hehehehehehe)...but he did all the work. And it's a great looking engine!!!!!


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Just a few more shots taken in natural outdoor light.







Now time to move on to another project.
Garry


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Very creative!


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sweet looking toy! 

I hope I do as nice a job on my GP-40-TGXs which will include both wide cabs and Tier4 EPA compliance with a flared radiator.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

That is one excellent looking loco Garry--great job! That silver really highlights the details in the trucks and is a nice contrast with the dark blue. 

Keith


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great job Garry, looks sweet.............


----------

